

Ask HN: Do you have any interest in this? - jmonegro

Alright, so I have this tiny web application I use for myself. The main page is just blank with a button in its middle.<p>When I click the button, a text message is sent to my phone. I use this to find it around the house, because I misplace it frequently.<p>It's meets a very personal niche, but I wondered if anyone else had a use for it. What do you say?
======
vyrotek
Hmm, I find calling the phone more useful. When I receive a text it only plays
the alert sound for a second.

~~~
coryl
yeah, if on vibrate the phone will only vibrate once. Makes a lot more sense
to call the phone with another phone (if you have one available).

